
Show HN: Bash-Tiasft – There is a shortcut for that! - glumia
https://github.com/glumia/bash-tiasft
======
glumia
This week I defined some aliases for the commands I use the most at work.
Problem is, despite having defined the shortcuts, I continued to use the
commands in the old complete form. So I built this tool to help me build the
new muscle memory for them!

------
summitsummit
i just get this on loop when i start my shell now

`-bash: [-1]: bad array subscript`

but cool idea!

~~~
glumia
Thanks!

Yeah sorry, I used an instruction (last array element access with the a [-1]
syntax) that was added on bash version >= 4.1 and macOS uses by default 3.2.
What you described is exactly what happened when you tried to execute the
`search_alias` function on the macOS terminal.

Anyway, I just fixed it, check latest release :)

